# Wtd: Short (50mm ?) MTB Handlebar Stem



## ed_o_brain (14 Sep 2010)

Looking to beg, borrow steal here.
For 1 1/8" steerer and oversized handlebars.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## Panter (15 Sep 2010)

I do have one, it's a little cheesey though with White flames on the side.
I must admit I don't want to give it away, it's only been used once but I'll take £10.00 posted if you're interested.

I tried it on my XC bike to quicken the steering, but it made it way too twitchy for me, and it won't fit the AM bike as it doesn't have O/S bars.


----------



## ed_o_brain (15 Sep 2010)

Panter said:


> I do have one, it's a little cheesey though with White flames on the side.
> I must admit I don't want to give it away, it's only been used once but I'll take £10.00 posted if you're interested.
> 
> I tried it on my XC bike to quicken the steering, but it made it way too twitchy for me, and it won't fit the AM bike as it doesn't have O/S bars.



That will do. Thank you.
Can pay via paypal, cheque or bank transfer. Let me know which you will prefer and I'll PM you.

Thanks.


----------



## Panter (15 Sep 2010)

Bank transfer would be good if possible. I'm at work at the moment, let me get home this evening and I'll send you some pictures to make sure it's what you're after.


----------



## ed_o_brain (16 Sep 2010)

Panter said:


> Bank transfer would be good if possible. I'm at work at the moment, let me get home this evening and I'll send you some pictures to make sure it's what you're after.



Sorry only just got to this.
I'll pm you my email address.


----------



## Panter (16 Sep 2010)

No worries, I'm sorry, I forgot all about it last night.

Time I remembered, it was too late to drag the big box of bike bits out from under the stairs. I'll sort it out later this evening.
It's one of these though, which you could buy new for just another 8 quid and maybe return it if it's no good?


----------

